# Sauvegarde IMAP



## Goliath (7 Février 2010)

Hello la tribu 

jaimerai faire un backup de mes différents comptes mail qui sont tous en IMAP et auprès de différents providers (Gmail, OVH, me.com ...). Existe-t-il un utilitaire pour lapplication Mail ou quelle est la meilleure solution pour une sauvegarde des tous mes comptes IMAP?


----------



## ntx (7 Février 2010)

Tu crées un répertoire dans l'espace "Sur mon Mac" et tu y mets les messages que tu veux sauvegarder. Ils seront alors stockés sur ton DD.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2010)

très simple
tu glisses tes messages imap vers une bal ou des bal zone   " sur mon mac"
terminé

c'est archivé sur ton mac
( en plus d'etre en ligne)

edit grillé


----------



## Goliath (7 Février 2010)

...ok merci...

...mais n'y a-t-il pas une solution pour automatiser le procéssus? ...cela fonctionne avec les boîtes aux lettres intelligentes? A mon avis non car je pense qu'avec les boîtes aux lettres intelligentes les messages restent sur le serveur distant... je me vois mal copier à chaque fois le message dans les BAL correspondantes...


----------



## ntx (7 Février 2010)

Déplacer un message dans la bonne BAL, chez moi ça s'appelle "ranger"


----------



## Goliath (7 Février 2010)

...hmmm... bon disons alors n'y a-t-il pas une solution pour automatiser le procéssus de rangement? avec les BAL intelligentes?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

Attends tu parles de choses differentes

tu as demandé comment faire un backup
on a repondu

maintenant tu parles de deux autres choses differentes

* action sur les nouveaux messages
c'est plus du backup , c'est de la gestion pour futur backup

* BAL intelligentes

attention les BAL intelligentes ne sont ni plus ni moins que des résultats de recherche , ce ne sont pas de " vraies" BAL

----
et rien ne t'empeche de créer des règles ( copier message vers...telle BAL)


----------



## Goliath (8 Février 2010)

...c'est bien ce que je me disais donc n'y a-t-il pas une solution pour automatiser le procéssus de déplacement pour le backup?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

tu lis les reponses?

je repete


> et rien ne t'empeche de créer des règles ( copier message vers...telle BAL)


----------



## Goliath (8 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu lis les reponses?
> 
> je repete



...désolé, je pensais que la dernière ligne faisait partie de la citation de ton profil...


----------



## Goliath (10 Février 2010)

...j&#8217;ai un souci en créant mes nouveaux dossiers &#8216;sur mon Mac&#8217; par rapport aux messages envoyés. J&#8217;ai appliqué la règle suivante: Si toutes les conditions suivantes sont remplies: *De/contient: mon adresse mail > Effectuer les opérations suivantes: Copier le message vers Sent Messages* (nom du dossier que j&#8217;ai créé sur mon Mac).
Voilà ce qui se passe: si je crée un nouveau message et je l&#8217;envoie, celui-ci est copié convenablement dans mon nouveau dossier que j&#8217;ai appelé Sent Messages, si par contre je réponds à un message que j'ai reçu et ceci toujours à partir de mon adresse email rien ne se passe, aucun message n&#8217;est copié. J&#8217;ai essayé une multitude de combinaisons, mais rien n&#8217;y fait... quelqu'un aurait une piste?


----------



## pexee (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà j'ai ch'ti soucis , je viens de changer de Livebox pour la enième fois sauf que là impossible de me connecté en WIFI, problème de conflit de sécurité entre la Livebox et mon Macbook Pro. Je suis donc connecté sans sécu (pas de clé WEP ou WAP) depuis ma Livebox . 

Quelqu'un a t'il un idée sur comment résoudre le conflit :mouais: parceque là je craque depuis 3 jours passés dessus :hein:.

Faut dire que suis pas une super bête en technique :bebe: :rose: mais bon là en principe je sais faire :rateau: mais pas avec SnowLeopard suis en version 10.6.2.

Merci d'avance les amis :casse:


----------



## Goliath (10 Février 2010)

... j'ai comme l'impression que t'as oublié de créer un nouveau post...


----------



## pexee (10 Février 2010)

Comment faire ?


----------



## Goliath (10 Février 2010)

pexee a dit:


> Comment faire ?



...franchement c'est pas trop compliqué, tu cliques sur "Nouveau" dans la section du forum qui correspond à ton sujet...


----------



## pexee (10 Février 2010)

DSL:rose:, je n'avais pas vu le bouton !!!!!  

Merci l'ami 

J'ai créé un nouveau sujet de discution 

Encore navré


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2010)

Goliath a dit:


> ...jai un souci en créant mes nouveaux dossiers sur mon Mac par rapport aux messages envoyés. Jai appliqué la règle suivante: Si toutes les conditions suivantes sont remplies: *De/contient: mon adresse mail > Effectuer les opérations suivantes: Copier le message vers Sent Messages* (nom du dossier que jai créé sur mon Mac).
> Voilà ce qui se passe: si je crée un nouveau message et je lenvoie, celui-ci est copié convenablement dans mon nouveau dossier que jai appelé Sent Messages, si par contre je réponds à un message que j'ai reçu et ceci toujours à partir de mon adresse email rien ne se passe, aucun message nest copié. Jai essayé une multitude de combinaisons, mais rien ny fait... quelqu'un aurait une piste?


il faut selectionner les messages ET cliquer appliquer les règles


----------



## Goliath (11 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il faut selectionner les messages ET cliquer appliquer les règles



...donc si je comprends bien il faut créer une règle pour chaque nouvel interlocuteur et message entrant?    où est la simplicité et la convivialité dans ce procédé?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2010)

mais pas du tout !
tu crées UNE regle (par action) s'appliquant à X  types de messages

tu sais construire des regles quand même?

exemple






les possibilités sont infinies

la seule précaution importante
ne pas oublier qu'au lancement de Mail par defaut les régles s'appliquent à BAL reception
en tenir compte dans leurs constructions

ensuite elles s'appliqueront sur demande à la selection faite ( de message ou même de plusieurs BAL)


----------



## Goliath (11 Février 2010)

...bien sur que je suis capable de construire une règle  :mouais: je dirai plutôt que je me suis mal exprimé, en effet je construit une seule règle, mais pourquoi faut-il, pour les messages sortants, ajouter à chaque fois *A/contient* et mettre ladresse ou le nom de linterlocuteur qui a envoyé le message? Donc à chaque fois dans la même règle je dois ajouter la condition qui contient ladresse ou le nom de la personne qui ma envoyé le message? Imaginons que je veux répondre à 100 interlocuteurs différents et que ces messages doivent être copiés dans mon dossier Sent Messages que jai crée, cela veut dire que je dois créer 100 conditions dans la même règle? Il suffirait de faire comprendre à Mail que tous les messages sortants à partir de mon compte et à nimporte quel interlocuteur doivent être placés dans tel dossier, cela me semble plus facile et logique...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2010)

ecoutes tu pinailles 
imaginons que tu selectionnes les messages et que tu les glisses à la main

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h43 ----------




Goliath a dit:


> ...bien sur que je suis capable de construire une règle  :mouais: j.


permets moi d'en douter

je t'ai donné MON exemple d'une règle speciale à moi

te concernant tu as déjà la simple règle
condition
 DE ( ton email)

deplacer vers

terminé
PUIS selectionner ce à quoi cela s'applique


----------



## Goliath (11 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ecoutes tu pinailles
> imaginons que tu selectionnes les messages et que tu les glisses à la main



...c'est totalement arcahique... 
...donc si je comprends bien il est impossible de copier les messages comme je l'ai décrit plus haut...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2010)

j'ai indiqué la methode DEUX fois


----------



## Goliath (12 Février 2010)

...jai limpression quon tourne en rond. Tu penses bien Pascalformac que si javais compris tes explications je ne macharnerais pas sur mon post, que veux-tu dire par: _PUIS sélectionner ce à quoi cela s'applique_??? cest clair quand même que cela sapplique aux messages envoyés à partir de mon compte! Aucun message envoyé ne se met dans le dossier que jai sélectionné dans les règles. Est-ce quil y a une manoeuvre spéciale à effectuer après avoir paramétré les règles? Si j'ai compris, jen arrive à la conclusion quaprès avoir défini les règles je dois sélectionner mes messages + clic droit de la souris et dans le menu contextuel choisir *"Appliquer les règles"* en tout cas je pense que cest ce que tu as voulu indiquer au post #17. Cela dit, selon moi cest une double opération, ce que je demande cest de savoir sil est possible que les messages soient directement copiés une fois quils sont envoyés. Jespère avoir été clair parce que jai comme limpression quon narrive pas à se comprendre.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2010)

et je reponds , 3 è fois
non 
( avec les outils Mail, rien ne t'empêche de voir les plug ou outils externes , les sites sont légions)

Avec Mail il faut selectionner les messages impliqués ET appliquer les règles à la main


et inutile de specifiquement choisir " copier" car en imap déplacer  de bal 100% imap vers bal " sur mon mac" C'EST une copie


----------



## Goliath (12 Février 2010)

...tu vois quon se répète tous les deux depuis le début du post! Tu permettras aussi que je dise que ce nest pas parce que cétait clair pour toi que cela aurait dû lêtre pour moi surtout que tas oublié de me dire daller fouiner dans le menu contextuel....bref pour moi cela reste une méthode archaïque, dépassée et cela est une lacune dans Mail. Merci de toute façon pour laide.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2010)

tu aurais lu l'aide mail et divers tutos tu aurais eu la réponse sans même avoir à poster

et comme par ailleurs il s'agit d'une copie imap ce n'est pas du tout aussi imperatif que du nettoyage POP
(et c'est que de l'archivage en double ( triple si on compte le cache IMAP)


----------



## Goliath (12 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu aurais lu l'aide mail et divers tutos tu aurais eu la réponse sans même avoir à poster


...je pensais qu'on pouvait trouver de l'aide sur le forum de macGé... 


pascalformac a dit:


> et comme par ailleurs il s'agit d'une copie imap ce n'est pas du tout aussi imperatif que du nettoyage POP
> (et c'est que de l'archivage en double ( triple si on compte le cache IMAP)


...si problèmes sur le serveur imap on perd tout...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

m'enfin 
lire l'aide !

tu sais quand même que tu as une maniere SANS règles de régler la chose?
extrait de l'aide
et rappelé dans plein de fil imap



> &#9642;     Pour enregistrer des copies de ces messages dans une autre boîte à lettres, sélectionnez-la. Choisissez BAL > Utiliser cette BAL pour les messages envoyés.


----------



## Goliath (13 Février 2010)

...ecoute Pascalformac si à chaque fois quon demande de laide (sans avoir été chercher dans laide de lapplication concernée) sur ce forum on doit se faire taper sur les doigts comme un gosse de 10 ans moi personnellement cela ne me donne plus envie de retourner sur ce forum! Quand tu écris: _tu aurais lu l'aide mail et divers tutos tu aurais eu la réponse sans même avoir à poster_ jen déduis: cherche ailleurs et ne le fait pas sur MacGé. De plus, si tu permets de te le faire remarquer, tes explications ne sont pas toujours très claires... tu penses bien que si javais compris depuis le départ ce que tu me disais je ne taurais pas embêté puisquapparemment cest le ton sur lequel tu réponds et de toute façon ce que je voulais faire jy suis arrivé avec un plug, je ne vois pas comment jaurais pu y arriver sans.


----------



## rizoto (13 Février 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ce que tu souhaites faire, mais tu peux toujours creer un regle comme celle-ci :

Si le destinataire est "toi", copier le message vers "dossier de sauvegarde".

La règle s'appliquera a tous les messages entrants !


----------



## Goliath (13 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ce que tu souhaites faire, mais tu peux toujours creer un regle comme celle-ci :
> 
> Si le destinataire est "toi", copier le message vers "dossier de sauvegarde".
> 
> La règle s'appliquera a tous les messages entrants !



...ce n'est pas exactement ça que je demandais, de toute façon cela fonctionne avec le plug énoncé dans le post plus haut...


----------

